# NORCAR at the Gate, Dec. 28 open practice, ALL DAY!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For those of you looking for something to do between the holidays, come to NORCAR at the Gate to get your onroad fix!

Decmber 28th we will be open from 9am till 10pm for open practice.

Fees are:

20.00 non members
15.00 members

For membership info you can go to www.norcarracing.com 

We have an easier, fun, open layout down; and running clockwise.

If you have any questions feel free to post and let us know.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First PM that has been received asks about food...

Chuck will not be cooking...

We are here to practice not eat!


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

*BackMarker B*

Will this be the hangover layout?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> First PM that has been received asks about food...
> 
> Chuck will not be cooking...
> 
> We are here to practice not eat!


I can't live without Chucks cooking....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bobbyh808 said:


> Will this be the hangover layout?


It will be close 

I'm sure some tweeks and changes will be needed to avoid bumps, maybe a lane width change, or radius move. After next Wednesday we'll know what's good or bad


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> I can't live without Chucks cooking....


Willie I think you can make it 1 day without eating....


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Willie I think you can make it 1 day without eati:hang....


My wife just say the other day I need to lose some weight.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> My wife just say the other day I need to lose some weight.


That's just not right... 

I think you look yummy just the way you are!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I think you look yummy just the way you are!


.....



sg1 said:


> That's just not right...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just 2 more days...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

todays the day 

All day!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Who's gonna be there later? 

My cars are not ready but I'm thinkin of coming out just to chill and practice shooting a bit.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Who's gonna be there later?
> 
> My cars are not ready but I'm thinkin of coming out just to chill and practice shooting a bit.


Mackin is the closer


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey; Hangover Dash. Great track you guys. I can't wait for saturday so;





















































I can get good and drunk.

Oh, and I almost forgot; run the Hangover the next morning. I know there is a reason for that name. I'll figure out why they called it that by Sunday.:wave:

Bump...


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> I can't live without Chucks cooking....


I can't make it through a full race day at the Gate without that.:hat:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck Smith is the man!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Chuck Smith is the man!


Guess the LTC-R doesn't generate quite enough downforce for my ultra aggressive driving style. LOL


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Chuck Smith is the man!





Chaz955i said:


> Guess the LTC-R doesn't generate quite enough downforce for my ultra aggressive driving style. LOL


Just wait until the grip comes up!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Just wait until the grip comes up!


Referencing his car setup or pit location? :freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Referencing his car setup or pit location? :freak:


There's a difference?


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Lessen said:


> Chuck Smith is the man!


Yeeee haaaaw, them darn duke boys...lol


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

CarbonJoe said:


> Just wait until the grip comes up!


Come up? I didn't sauce my tires one time at practice. Ok what am I doing wrong now.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Just wait until the grip comes up!


Joe Is that your setup you gave chuck?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Joe Is that your setup you gave chuck?


Nah, Joe flies but not like that. 

You coming to race Sunday?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Just wait until the grip comes up!


Yeah, car was getting another setup last night to hopefully keep it on four wheels.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Nah, Joe flies but not like that.
> 
> You coming to race Sunday?


I might, I'm a little worried about what the track will be like.but that shouldn't stop me..


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I might, I'm a little worried about what the track will be like.but that shouldn't stop me..


I think you will like this one. It is fast.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> I think you will like this one. It is fast.


I need you to give some of that speed.. I heard your WGT car is fast.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, its pretty open Willie. I think they're going for 8's in WGT.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I need you to give some of that speed.. I heard your WGT car is fast.


Yeah, I lucked into a few pretty quick laps with the WGT. I don't think anyone is all that worried yet. 

What chassis are you running for the WGT?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Yeah, its pretty open Willie. I think they're going for 8's in WGT.


Wayne ran a 8.6 with only about ten laps of practice. At the end of my practice I made a run 8.6 for fast lap, 39 laps under 9 and a 8.7 for the last lap after 6 min. I played with a 17.5 in the car and Wayne drove it to a 8.9. All of those were "Blinky".
I predict 8.3's for Wayne.

But I won't be there Sunday (Dang) because of family commitments.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

old_dude said:


> i won't be there sunday (dang) because of family commitments.


booooooooo!


----------

